# dry log 🪵



## Valdosta (Aug 6, 2022)

Been sticking to wet compounds because they make the scale move. Abandoning the test only cycle because morons interfered too much and I ended up on 75mg dbol anyway. Won't be posting much in this one, just major updates. 

Start weight: 195 morning weight
Stack: moderate test and tren (some sdrol in the beginning) Having to use acetate first week or so til my enanthate comes in.
PPLxPPLx
shooting for 220g protein + 6 humapros

going to seen what physique looks like dried out, then evaluate how much fat needs to be lost. carbs will be adjusted accordingly

_(will be ignoring all input, just here for record keeping)_


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

Dosages?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

You're a fucking moron


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

If you're not gonna change your behavior, then be a decent human being and keep your slow, sad self-destruction to your goddamn self.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Turning yourself into an atrocity exhibition because you crave attention


It's gross, dude.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Been sticking to wet compounds because they make the scale move. Abandoning the test only cycle because morons interfered too much and I ended up on 75mg dbol anyway. Won't be posting much in this one, just major updates.
> 
> Start weight: 195 morning weight
> Stack: moderate test and tren (some sdrol in the beginning) Having to use acetate first week or so til my enanthate comes in.
> ...



Go buy a notepad


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Go buy a notepad


I run entire businesses off pen n paper


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I run entire businesses off pen n paper



Same
I still use pencil and paper for all estimates, schedules etc.

We have all this cool management software that my partners bought

But i enjoy seeing the looks on their faces as i shush them to pull out my pencil and do the math


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Same
> I still use pencil and paper for all estimates, schedules etc.
> 
> We have all this cool management software that my partners bought
> ...


My entire world revolves around notebooks ,,stack of em with old  work outs , when I was working  some of it back before football ...  battery never needs to be replaced on pen and paper


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Same
> I still use pencil and paper for all estimates, schedules etc.
> 
> We have all this cool management software that my partners bought
> ...


Yea man I have multiple rentals and some % in a few small businesses literally walk into my accountants office w stacks of notebook during tax season


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> (will be ignoring all input, just here for record keeping)



No one is dumb enough to perma blast like this. 


At this point. Troll


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m fully convinced that he’s a troll at this point.

“Morons interfered” and forced him to run 75mg of dbol on top of the dose of test that literally everyone told him to lower…. Now he’s a bloofy mess (like everyone told him he would be) and is running tren…

Addict or troll. One or the other.


----------



## iGone (Aug 6, 2022)

Yep. Just solidified troll status. Eat shit kid. You're fucking useless.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

He's a troll for sure, but he legitimately isnt all there in the head and has major insecurity issues


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

Maybe he get off on negative attention and being belittled?  Like the guys who get pegged.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

Thought someone was going to stop drinking in this log.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Maybe he get off on negative attention and being belittled?  Like the guys who get pegged.


I retract my earlier statement.. Backhoes correct...lol

He likes getting pegged while being belittled.


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I run entire businesses off pen n paper


Paperboy? 😁


----------



## iGone (Aug 6, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Maybe he get off on negative attention and being belittled?  Like the guys who get pegged.


Woah woah woah, leave pegging out of this!
It has nothing to do with being belittled or humiliated, that's being a cuck 💁


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Subbed to be an “interfering moron”.

@Valdosta is going to grow some titties and then die. I wanna make sure I’m here to see that and get him buried in a pretty dress.

Time to troll the troll.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

@Valdosta you can shit post me all you want, my reaction score is 12,961 so you’re shit post tag is just as significant as your dumbfuck ass.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Troll thread


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

@Valdosta

































Nothing.


























 I’m just tagging you.

































Edit: I hope you die

























2nd Edit: I TROLL HARDER THAN YOU!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Valdosta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Valdosta is either retarded

Or a troll

Trolls get trolled


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Thought someone was going to stop drinking in this log.


Who?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @Valdosta is either retarded
> 
> Or a troll
> 
> Trolls get trolled


I’ve learned how to troll pretty well. 










































@Valdosta 🖕


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Who?


It said dry log and my goofy ass thought it was a beer 🍺 in the title. 😄


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Oooooo still who lol


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

@Valdosta 

Great job with the shit posts!


Show me your tits!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> It said dry log and my goofy ass thought it was a beer 🍺 in the title. 😄



I thought of a shit when your dehydrated......


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

You still missed completely what I was saying you fucking moron.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Mother fucker was complaining about prices of food but spends money of more drugs


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

700mg tren a week/50mg sdrol a day/no test/ 5mg adex a day/2mg letro eod/ 150mcg t3 daily/150mcg clen daily


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 700mg tren a week/50mg sdrol a day/no test/ 5mg adex a day/2mg letro eod/ 150mcg t3 daily/150mcg clen daily


Better throw some EPO in there for maximum blood pressure gains.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Better throw some EPO in there for maximum blood pressure gains.



What's the point in being big if you are not vascular as fuck?!?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Better throw some EPO in there for maximum blood pressure gains.


Damn I forgot lasix.
I mean he will definitely get dry as a desert if he does what I laid out


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Damn forgot Winstrol and masteron.
100mg Winstrol daily and 1400mg masteron a week


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Damn I forgot lasix.
> I mean he will definitely get dry as a desert if he does what I laid out


Lasix, cut out all water and sodium. 

Dry like a California raisin.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Lasix, cut out all water and sodium.
> 
> Dry like a California raisin.


Just swallow scoops of Humapro powder


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just swallow scoops of Humapro powder


Now we're talking!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just swallow scoops of Humapro powder





Slabiathan said:


> Now we're talking!



Humapro boofs for maximum absorption.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Humapro boofs for maximum absorption.


Now we're really talking! I learn so much from logs!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

We miss you come back sweetheart 💋


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Aug 8, 2022)

Can we start a Valdosta deathpool/tontine


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Can we start a Valdosta deathpool/tontine


He’s too stupid to die. Maybe kidney damage or grow a pair of tits


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s too stupid to die. Maybe kidney damage or grow a pair of tits


he's already got the tits


----------



## TODAY (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s too stupid to die. Maybe kidney damage or grow a pair of tits


I'll give 2 to 1 odds that he's on a statin by age 30


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 8, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'll give 2 to 1 odds that he's on a statin by age 30


That’s a sucker’s bet. 

He’s on 1.5g of test and 75mg of dbol this cycle. He’s only going to go bigger and dumber with them from here.


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s a sucker’s bet.
> 
> He’s on 1.5g of test and 75mg of dbol this cycle. He’s only going to go bigger and dumber with them from here.


>Bigger

Implying he's going to eat enough to grow more than a pair of tits or enough water to make his knees and ankles look non-existent


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> >Bigger
> 
> Implying he's going to eat enough to grow more than a pair of tits or enough water to make his knees and ankles look non-existent


Bigger cycle doses I mean. 

The only thing he’s building is his blood pressure.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Im betting he will be changing his name to, Valerie.. After he plays with his own tits for a while


----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bigger cycle doses I mean.
> 
> The only thing he’s building is his blood pressure.


It's gotta be pretty hard for his heart to pump that hydraulic oil he calls blood


----------



## TODAY (Aug 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s a sucker’s bet.
> 
> He’s on 1.5g of test and 75mg of dbol this cycle. He’s only going to go bigger and dumber with them from here.


Hmmmm, fair enough

2 to 1 odds on a coronary event before 35


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 8, 2022)

Subscribed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> _(will be ignoring all common sense, just here for recording my stupidity)_


Fixed


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

My biggest concern is his waste of drugs


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

But guys he can bb shrug 405 with a 2" rom. He's strong. Dem legs lookin thiccc too


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> But guys he can bb shrug 405 with a 2" rom. He's strong. Dem legs lookin thiccc too


BB shrugs are right up there with bosu ball curls on the “stupid exercises” list.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 8, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> BB shrugs are right up there with bosu ball curls on the “stupid exercises” list.


I did them today and was just about to make a post about how little I feel them. But I feel like I need some direct trap work because mine are lagging. What should I do? I feel cable shrugs a lot more TBH but can’t load them nearly as heavy.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 8, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I did them today and was just about to make a post about how little I feel them. But I feel like I need some direct trap work because mine are lagging. What should I do? I feel cable shrugs a lot more TBH but can’t load them nearly as heavy.


I like DB shrugs with a 2 second pause at the top of the rep.

If you want something a bit meatier, high pulls or snatch grip deadlifts are both great options.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I did them today and was just about to make a post about how little I feel them. But I feel like I need some direct trap work because mine are lagging. What should I do? I feel cable shrugs a lot more TBH but can’t load them nearly as heavy.


Have you ever done laying chest supported shrugs


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## iGone (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


>


I'm going to give them a shot. 
I do however feel good engagement in rack pulls


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

I also like these


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have you ever done laying chest supported shrugs


Oh shit yeah, I did actually do them in Creeping Death and liked them. Forgot all about them. That’ll be my trap movement now.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

shrugs are for chumps


----------



## PZT (Aug 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> shrugs are for chumps


#Shrugs4Tugs


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 8, 2022)

I shrug a lot when my wife asks me questions.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 8, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm going to give them a shot.
> I do however feel good engagement in rack pulls



Agreed
Rack pulls with shoulders slightly further back thab squared up, seems to hit my traps pretty well.

I dont really shrug anymore


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I shrug a lot when my wife asks me questions.


I just grab my chest and fall in the floor


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Oh shit yeah, I did actually do them in Creeping Death and liked them. Forgot all about them. That’ll be my trap movement now.


I know John use to really advocate holding the contraction for a 3-count back in the day. Lately rowing movements with elbows high seems to kill my traps.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 16, 2022)

As promised, havent read u all's 4 pages of replies.
Dried out to morning weight 189, doesn't seem like any more water will fall off. Not gunna cut any more water than what I've lost by switching wet drugs for dry drugs and minimizing sodium.


----------



## iGone (Aug 16, 2022)

Color me surprised. 
Now get your organs in as good of shape.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice gyno


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

June 5th vs now


You’re retarded. Waste of fucking oil. You don’t even look like you use steroids.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> Color me surprised.
> Now get your organs in as good of shape.


Wut?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> As promised, havent read u all's 4 pages of replies.
> Dried out to morning weight 189, doesn't seem like any more water will fall off. Not gunna cut any more water than what I've lost by switching wet drugs for dry drugs and minimizing sodium.
> View attachment 26344


Nobody wrote anything. The thread had been totally dead since your latest meltdown you baby.


----------



## iGone (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wut?


I'm surprised he wasn't fat or had big hanging tits. 
The second part meant to take care of his heart but I'm a retard.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> As promised, havent read u all's 4 pages of replies.
> Dried out to morning weight 189, doesn't seem like any more water will fall off. Not gunna cut any more water than what I've lost by switching wet drugs for dry drugs and minimizing sodium.
> View attachment 26344


You’re a fucking moron. You look natural besides the fact that you aren’t “all dried out”.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 16, 2022)

Wet drugs and dry drugs… drugs, drugs, drugs 
Come off the drugs pencil arms


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 16, 2022)

So you ran 1.5g of test and 75mg of dbol, then test and tren to… look exactly the same?

Figure your shit out, Junior.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> As promised, havent read u all's 4 pages of replies.
> Dried out to morning weight 189, doesn't seem like any more water will fall off. Not gunna cut any more water than what I've lost by switching wet drugs for dry drugs and minimizing sodium.
> View attachment 26344


Man

You look fine, but you really need to ask yourself if this level of physique is worth shaving _years_ off of your healthspan.

If your answer is anything other than a resounding 'no', then you might also wanna ask yourself what sort of deficiencies exist in your psychology that would lead you to over-value your physique to such a drastic degree.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 20, 2022)

knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else



It’s gotta be those shoes bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 20, 2022)

Get off cycle and take some time off


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Get off cycle and take some time off


He won’t listen. 
Hell since you refuse to get off the drugs @Valdosta might as well use synthol and igf  in your quads, calves and hamstrings. 
Just pump the shit out of the them and make them grow


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else


Couple of things have helped my knees. #1: Flossing





I need to start doing this again, because my knee issues seem to be coming back.

#2: Wearing knee sleeves while squatting








						Knee Sleeves
					

Manufactured with high grade 7mm neoprene, designed to minimize the risk of injury and to aid performance.Relied on by strength athletes around the world, these 7mm knee sleeves are ideal for powerlifting and heavy training.  Sold as a pair. USAPL, IPF and USPA approved and IWF compliant with...




					us.sbdapparel.com
				




#3: Supplements, glucosamine and fish oil.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Couple of things have helped my knees. #1: Flossing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt seem like they ever really go away

will give these a try. Miss the feeling of a set of hack squats to failure


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else


While not particularly “impressive” here, I think your legs look fine, a bit better proportioned and defined than mine.


----------



## Valdosta (Aug 25, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> While not particularly “impressive” here, I think your legs look fine, a bit better proportioned and defined than mine.


Going to be giving them a lot more attention. Just felt the sensation of a well executed leg day and I'm going to be chasing that high again


----------



## iGone (Aug 25, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> While not particularly “impressive” here, I think your legs look fine, a bit better proportioned and defined than mine.


I know you're trying to be positive and supportive so don't take this as directed towards you;
Don't even bother comparing the two of you. You've put in the work, humbled yourself on the areas you need to improve on and listen when people give you advice. 
It's sad that he's only "a bit better proportioned and defined" for a dude who's been on a year long blast. 
I know I've been extra harsh on you @Valdosta but you truly deserve it after all the dogshit letter soup you've vomited all over this board.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2022)

you have the legs of gregory house


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else







What are you doing to yourself? Slicing your own “striations”?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> knees fucking my quads over pretty hard  any sort of pressing movement inflames them. Sticking to leg extensions for now until I can find additional exercises; not sure how effective they are but dont know anything else



Wheres the detail?
Wheres the size?
Youre blasting 1.5 grams of gear
With Superdrol
Afyer blasting for a year straight.... and you still dont look good.
I dont see a single vein on those legs


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> doesnt seem like they ever really go away
> 
> will give these a try. Miss the feeling of a set of hack squats to failure


Ah yes live physical therapy bullshit pseudoscience


----------



## TODAY (Aug 25, 2022)

*A PSA to those of you saying nice things to Valdosta:*

I know that your intentions are good, but you are actively harming him with your "support".

Valdosta is a person who will use even neutral statements to justify and rationalize his reckless behavior.

As such, what you may perceive to be support is really sabotage.

Either Ignore him or troll him. Anything else will be taken as tacit approval of what amounts to slow suicide.


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> *A PSA to those of you saying nice things to Valdosta:*
> 
> I know that your intentions are good, but you are actively harming him with your "support".
> 
> ...



Quality post brosef


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 25, 2022)

Add more tren. You might be running "dry" compounds, but I want lactation pics.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> *A PSA to those of you saying nice things to Valdosta:*
> 
> I know that your intentions are good, but you are actively harming him with your "support".
> 
> ...


Looks like I’ll have to switch to actively  supporting him


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 26702
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing to yourself? Slicing your own “striations”?


No buddy those are stretch marks because of how fast his legs have grown


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No buddy those are stretch marks because of how fast his legs have grown



It looks like the fucking cat got to him. 

Those aren’t stretch marks. Those are scratches. That’s not where stretch marks appear. Total bullshit and at this point the psychosis is too far to be undone.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Valdosta remember the more you take the more you grow and change 
I know you’re trying to dry out have you tried a mix of bumex and aldactone. Remember you’ve really gotta cut out all the water


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Valdosta remember the more you take the more you grow and change
> I know you’re trying to dry out have you tried a mix of bumex and aldactone. Remember you’ve really gotta cut out all the water


Lasix and cut out all water and sodium. 

Dry as a bone, bro.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m tired of picking on Valdosta. I respect the fact that he’s such a dedicated independent thinker he’s not letting the hate and bullying detour him. 
Lets get it Val


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m tired of picking on Valdosta. I respect the fact that he’s such a dedicated independent thinker he’s not letting the hate and bullying detour him.
> Lets get it Val


Dedicated to the Death!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Dedicated to the Death!


Nah bro you’re just a hater. 
Valdosta don’t be afraid to push the doses higher


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Here you go Swoldosta


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nah bro you’re just a hater.
> Valdosta don’t be afraid to push the doses higher


Why stop at 1.5 grams?  Just stock up on 10ml syringes and go for intimate gains a vial at a time. 

If 1.5 grams is good, 5 grams is 3.33 times as good.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

@RiR0 and @Test_subject are right. We were all hating on you because we didn’t want you to know our dirty little secrets. We can’t have EVERYONE jacked. But it really is as simple as “the more drugs the more results”. Congratulations on figuring it all out. Welcome to the club. 

First you must run the testosterona at 3 grams but the testosterona puff the skin up too much… you must use the trenbolona ace thin is down ! it eliminate the puffy skin and thus say bye bye to the bloofy look ,,it get the skin to a shrink wraped mode with time! 

testosterona...the higher the dose...the bloofier you look unless you have gh running in system...with trenbolona ace...the higher you use the BETTER THE LARGER THE MORE CONDITIONED AND THE MORE S E P E R A T E D you look 

gh15 approved!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Why stop at 1.5 grams?  Just stock up on 10ml syringes and go for intimate gains a vial at a time.
> 
> If 1.5 grams is good, 5 grams is 3.33 times as good.


Did you read the screen shot? 
1+ gram of test year round, 2g of tren or pretty as much of whatever they can get their hands on.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

They’ve got 12ml syringes at most feed stores


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you read the screen shot?
> 1+ gram of test year round, 2g of tren or pretty as much of whatever they can get their hands on.


2g of tren is OK for cutting, but if you want to bulk you need to up the dose a bit.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 25, 2022)

Guys guys....I'm 21-9 online in madden 23 🤭


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 2g of tren is OK for cutting, but if you want to bulk you need to up the dose a bit.


Oh yeah definitely. That’s where the orals and really just as much of whatever you can get your hands comes in.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 2g of tren is OK for cutting, but if you want to bulk you need to up the dose a bit.


Facts


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Oh yeah definitely. That’s where the orals and really just as much of whatever you can get your hands comes in.


Literally just take whatever you can buy.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’ve got 12ml syringes at most feed stores


Fuck it get the 60 ml off Amazon


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

@Valdosta remember you need to be able to eat and utilize as much food as possible…. We’ll here’s where more drugs come.
T3, slin, hgh, igf.
Mk will kick up the appetite too and equipoise for most people. 
We’re gonna need you to basically become a furnace


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 25, 2022)

Don’t forget, I shit you not seo’s.
You can find them with gear mixed in


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 1, 2022)

Not using this forum much anymore. boards practically turned into a gay dating site. Will post progress reports monthly or so. (Not looking for hookups though, just documenting cycle, sorry)

Weights around 195 without all the water this time. Trensomnia hit one time, but dph has been able to keep sleep steady for the most part.

Diets stable in the low 400g protein. 
4lbs eggwhites, 1lb beef, quart of milk, 120g whey, and little things here and there.
Relatively low carb right now, just whatever i pair with the protein sources to get them down.









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Not using this forum much anymore. boards practically turned into a gay dating site. Will post progress reports monthly or so. (Not looking for hookups though, just documenting cycle, sorry)
> 
> Weights around 195 without all the water this time. Trensomnia hit one time, but dph has been able to keep sleep steady for the most part.
> 
> ...



Stop perma blasting. It's irresponsible and might give young new guy the idea it might work out for them.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Not using this forum much anymore. boards practically turned into a gay dating site. Will post progress reports monthly or so. (Not looking for hookups though, just documenting cycle, sorry)
> 
> Weights around 195 without all the water this time. Trensomnia hit one time, but dph has been able to keep sleep steady for the most part.
> 
> ...


Who is trying to hook up with you @BigBaldBeardGuy or @RiR0?


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Who is trying to hook up with you @BigBaldBeardGuy or @RiR0?


the rir0 guy. its why hes always mad at me. You know when "nice guys" turn around and shit on a girl for not getting with them? essentially what happened.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the rir0 guy. its why hes always mad at me. You know when "nice guys" turn around and shit on a girl for not getting with them? essentially what happened.



No. You refuse to listen and are going to hurt yourself.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the rir0 guy. its why hes always mad at me. You know when "nice guys" turn around and shit on a girl for not getting with them? essentially what happened.


oh boy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the rir0 guy. its why hes always mad at me. You know when "nice guys" turn around and shit on a girl for not getting with them? essentially what happened.


I'm a nice guy, I'd like a girl that would turn around and shit on me.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm a nice guy, I'd like a girl that would turn around and shit on me.


What’s the difference between a chick pea and a garbanzo bean?

I’ve never paid to have a garbanzo bean on my face.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Not using this forum much anymore. boards practically turned into a gay dating site. Will post progress reports monthly or so. (Not looking for hookups though, just documenting cycle, sorry)
> 
> Weights around 195 without all the water this time. Trensomnia hit one time, but dph has been able to keep sleep steady for the most part.
> 
> ...



Now drop to just 500-750 test and see that you can achieve the SAME EXACT THING. 

Better yet, ditch your current stupid program and use a program that’s better for hypertrophy. You can drop the drugs down below 500 mg and achieve BETTER results. 

Ah, to be young and retarded again.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Now drop to just 500-750 test and see that you can achieve the SAME EXACT THING.
> 
> Better yet, ditch your current stupid program and use a program that’s better for hypertrophy. You can drop the drugs down below 500 mg and achieve BETTER results.
> 
> Ah, to be young and retarded again.


These things don’t connect in his mind. He was baffled that I made gains on a TRT dose of test.

It’s the same thing most of us who are addicts; this feels good so more must feel better.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> It’s the same thing most of us who are addicts; this feels good so more must feel better.


My former drug of choice, ketamine, does not work like that at all.

Some is fun.

More is more fun.

More and you wake up in a ditch with no socks or shirt and a random dog licking your face.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My drug of choice, ketamine, does not work like that at all.
> 
> Some is fun.
> 
> ...


Oddly specific there test 🤨


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Oddly specific there test 🤨


So I hear.


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2022)

Just so this thread doesn’t go to far in the wrong direction:

Takis>Doritos


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Not using this forum much anymore. boards practically turned into a gay dating site. Will post progress reports monthly or so. (Not looking for hookups though, just documenting cycle, sorry)
> 
> Weights around 195 without all the water this time. Trensomnia hit one time, but dph has been able to keep sleep steady for the most part.
> 
> ...


Have you tried idk actually picking up a weight?


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Have you tried idk actually picking up a weight?


Only he's been able to pickup is bad habits and fat chicks.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Only he's been able to pickup is bad habits and fat chicks.



What’s wrong with fat chicks?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Only he's been able to pickup is bad habits and fat chicks.


He’s not lifting a fat chick with those twig arms


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s not lifting a fat chick with those twig arms


Welcome back broseph


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Only he's been able to pickup is bad habits and fat chicks.


ur wife had 3 kids and still doesnt know her gender 🙈 not much room to trash people here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ur wife had 3 kids and still doesnt know her gender 🙈 not much room to trash people here



Whoa. Fat chicks and gender fluid gals. This thread just became my favorite. 

Tell me more.


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ur wife had 3 kids and still doesnt know her gender 🙈 not much room to trash people here


Yeah attack my wife identifying as nonbinary, that's supposed to keep me from running my mouth from retards like you? 
I can't wait til I can piss on your grave you stupid little cunt.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah attack my wife identifying as nonbinary, that's supposed to keep me from running my mouth from retards like you?
> I can't wait til I can piss on your grave you stupid little cunt.


you come bash me in every thread i've made, before I even made a single condescending remark to anyone on this entire board. Don't be a pussy now


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ur wife had 3 kids and still doesnt know her gender 🙈 not much room to trash people here


That’s low bro. Real low


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah attack my wife identifying as nonbinary, that's supposed to keep me from running my mouth from retards like you?
> I can't wait til I can piss on your grave you stupid little cunt.



Oh so Val attacked your wife’s sexuality? I think @RiR0 got banned for that. There’s “nothing lower than attacking someone’s sexuality”. Something about “500x worse”.


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> you come bash me in every thread i've made, before I even made a single condescending remark to anyone on this entire board. Don't be a pussy now


I trash you and your dumb fucking decisions. I gave you more opportunities than anyone else on this board and always gave you respect until you proved you're just gonna fucking disregard everything anyone's done to help you. 

You want to come at me? That's fine, have at it. 
If you come at me or my family you can suck my short dick. 
Be a fucking man and keep it straight between you and I.


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh so Val attacked your wife’s sexuality? I think @RiR0 got banned for that. There’s “nothing lower than attacking someone’s sexuality”. Something about “500x worse”.


We can throw that white trash @Gibsonator on that list too after the shit he pulled in chat last night, but unlike ThePidgeon I'm not gonna sit here and cry about it.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> I trash you and your dumb fucking decisions. I gave you more opportunities than anyone else on this board and always gave you respect until you proved you're just gonna fucking disregard everything anyone's done to help you.
> 
> You want to come at me? That's fine, have at it.
> If you come at me or my family you can suck my short dick.
> Be a fucking man and keep it straight between you and I.


Fuck him, Igone.. Dont let a worthless nobody get under your skin .. And I do mean WORTHLESS


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Can we go back to talking about fat girls?


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> We can throw that white trash @Gibsonator on that list too after the shit he pulled in chat last night, but unlike ThePidgeon I'm not gonna sit here and cry about it.


sure sounds like u are


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> sure sounds like u are


At least I'll live to see 40.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can we go back to talking about fat girls?


Only if it isnt the fat thing Valdosta was fucking.. Goddamn thing looked like Sloth from Goonies


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Only if it isnt the fat thing Valdosta was fucking.. Goddamn thing looked like Sloth from Goonies


Well I mean when he looks like this, what do you expect

I can swing low too val.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh so Val attacked your wife’s sexuality? I think @RiR0 got banned for that. There’s “nothing lower than attacking someone’s sexuality”. Something about “500x worse”.


It’ll never happen he don’t fall under the protected category


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh so Val attacked your wife’s sexuality? I think @RiR0 got banned for that. There’s “nothing lower than attacking someone’s sexuality”. Something about “500x worse”.


Hmm, I do seem to recall someone with a blue name saying that, now that you mention it.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Hmm, I do seem to recall someone with a blue name saying that, now that you mention it.


Let’s see if they remain neutral 🧐


----------



## iGone (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Let’s see if they remain neutral 🧐


Should I throw a tantrum and report him like the 55 year old man child?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Should I throw a tantrum and report him like the 55 year old man child?


I think we all should


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Well I mean when he looks like this, what do you expect
> 
> I can swing low too val.


Goddamn is that really… the face of inbreeding


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Well I mean when he looks like this, what do you expect
> 
> I can swing low too val.



Lol. That’s totally inbred. Blast away, with the extra chromosomes you probably have 30-35 years old max.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

iGone said:


> Well I mean when he looks like this, what do you expect
> 
> I can swing low too val.


Whats her name? She's kind of pretty


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Whats her name? She's kind of pretty


Looks gender neutral


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

and ur quite the catch 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Looks gender neutral


oh maybe @iGone will like me again then


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> oh maybe @iGone will like me again then


You blasted how much shit to get


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You blasted how much shit to get


wanna go on amd tell us how u made it to 220 lean in 1 year. But now are 230 lean? 
....
So ur telling me u blasted for an additional 19 years to gain 10 more pounds?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Dude wtf is your tricep or bicep or forearm?


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Did Val play in that Hobbit movie?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> wanna go on amd tell us how u made it to 220 lean in 1 year. But now are 230 lean?
> ....
> So ur telling me u blasted for an additional 19 years to gain 10 more pounds?


Oh I took time off in there quit training all together, life happens.
Got all the way to 260 😂 
Couldnt stand eating that much.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Did Val play in that Hobbit movie?
> 
> View attachment 27337


It’s fucking uncanny


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s fucking uncanny


Its either him or the new @Bustybro fella

It's littered here with hobbits and trolls


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Its either him or the new @Bustybro fella
> 
> It's littered here with hobbits and trolls


I can’t help it I’m short 😢


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

A lack of muscle definition is one of the symptoms of Down Syndrome. 

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t help it I’m short 😢


Yeah but you dont look like something out of a Peter Jackson movie..lmfao


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Lots of 3 day bans and thread bans given out in here.

@iGone
@Signsin1
@Valdosta

When your cool down is over gentlemen, take it to the Flame Forum, which is there for this very reason.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Lots of 3 day bans and thread bans given out in here.
> 
> @iGone
> @Signsin1
> ...


Why is @iGone and @signsin banned


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Lots of 3 day bans and thread bans given out in here.
> 
> @iGone
> @Signsin1
> ...


CJ’s theme song:


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Is it for instigating? Because if so why wasn’t @The Phoenix banned


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Were @iGone and @singsin also sourcing out in the open?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

What a crazy world we live in


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it for instigating? Because if so why wasn’t @The Phoenix banned


Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.

We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.
> 
> We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


Want who banned?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.
> 
> We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


I'd just ban him for being the world's most insufferable cunt



But then, that's probably why I should never be a mod 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.
> 
> We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


No I don’t want bbbg banned. He’s a contributing member. 
Keep on protecting the open source though


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.
> 
> We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


I think I technically instigated that last presser melt down. At the time I didn't understand the ramifications of what I did and didn't think it go that far off the handle.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'd just ban him for being the world's most insufferable cunt
> 
> 
> 
> But then, that's probably why I should never be a mod 😂


You and me both. I’d ban him and lock his avatar as a picture of a weasel once he got back.

I’m petty like that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well if I banned him retroactively glfir instigating, I'd have to ban BBBG for instigating Presser.
> 
> We've already had this conversation while you were away, but I'll put the decision in your hands. Would you like both banned retroactively, or nether? I await your decision.


How do you remember something that I may or may not have done over 3 months ago.

I'll take the ban. Then you can't use this over me again and again. 

Worse than my wife.

Thanks @CJ


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How do you remember something that I may or may not have done over 3 months ago.
> 
> I'll take the ban. Then you can't use this over me again and again.
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm not banning anyone retroactively.


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I think I technically instigated that last presser melt down. At the time I didn't understand the ramifications of what I did and didn't think it go that far off the handle.


Presser had some bipolar issues I think in all honesty man , he would flip moods faster than my ol lady can change channels on the damn TV.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nope, I'm not banning anyone retroactively.


Then quit bringing it up. I get talked down to by one mod here and the other mod keeps bring up this retroactive ban.

And WE are the ones that act like children.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Then quit bringing it up. I get talked down to by one mod here and the other mod keeps bring up this retroactive ban.
> 
> And WE are the ones that act like children.


I only mentioned it because it was strongly asked of me to ban someone else for doing the same thing retroactively. I pointed out if I do that, there would be collateral damage.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I only mentioned it because it was strongly asked of me to ban someone else for doing the same thing retroactively. I pointed out if I do that, there would be collateral damage.


Nope it was pointing out your bias and utter hypocrisy


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I only mentioned it because it was strongly asked of me to ban someone else for doing the same thing retroactively. I pointed out if I do that, there would be collateral damage.



It was 3 months ago. How is that relevant?
It was in the chat box so I’m saying I did nothing of the sort. 👍


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Were @iGone and @singsin also sourcing out in the open?


----------

